# Color Schemes For Many Puzzles



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was just wondering what color schemes you use for different cubes. Also the shade of the colors.

2x2-7x7 Black: American Scheme with Bright Blue (Bright Set)
2x2-7x7 White: American Scheme with Chrome and Bright Blue (Bright Set)
Pyraminx: Cubesmith's Bright Set
Megaminx: The MF8's Color Scheme
Square: BOY with Light Green
Blindfold: Chrome, Pink, Flourescent Green Yellow and Orange, and Bright Blue

I used the search function and got to page 7 and didnt find anything near what I wanted.

Thanks!

~cuberkid10


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 9, 2010)

I mainly use 3x3s and I like the color scheme to be the same on every cube. I learned this after I stickered my Type A with orange and red on the wrong sides. It's fine until you try and do BLD on a cube with the correct color scheme.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: Lanlan colour scheme
3x3, 4x4 standard
5x5-7x7 V cube sticker with black
pyra: Cubesmith set
megaminx: MF8 tiles
Square-1: chinese colour scheme, green top blue bottom


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2x2 : LanLan colour scheme + Cubesmith orange instead of purple.
Jr 2x2x2 : Studio cube set
3x3x3 : (Cubesmith) bright set (now called half-bright), normal set and studio set.
4x4x4 : QJ tiles on YJ 4x4x4
megaminx : new cubesmith set
5x5x5 (rubik) : V-Cube Cubesmith set
Sq-1 : mf8 ugly colorsheme (orange on top, red on bottom)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2010)

2x2: BOY colour scheme with fluorescent green and fluorescent orange

3x3, 5x5, 7x7: white opposite purple, yellow opposite red, bright blue opposite fluorescent green  

4x4: BOY

sq-1 : BOY with fluorescent green, yellow and orange (green=U, blue=D)

megaminx: white=D; orange, fluorescent orange, light pink, dark pink, and red surrounding white; yellow=U; green, fluorescent green, light blue, blue, purple surrounding white


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 31, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 3x3, 5x5, 7x7: white opposite purple, yellow opposite red, bright blue opposite fluorescent green


 Like a boss.

(soon to be) All cubes: BOY with white opp blue and yellow opp green. And no, it's not japanese scheme.
Pyra: Mefferts standard


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 2x2: BOY colour scheme with fluorescent green and fluorescent orange
> 
> 3x3, 5x5, 7x7: white opposite purple, yellow opposite red, bright blue opposite fluorescent green
> 
> ...



You're one odd lady.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Every cube I own has the BOY colour scheme and has CubeSmith Half Bright (I'm like OCD or something)


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> (I'm like OCD or something)


 
Nah, you're not.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Nah, you're not.


 
Wanna bet?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

OCD (A disorder of unwanted obsessive thoughts and compulsive repetitive behaviors) is not the same thing as OCPD (A personality disorder of preoccupation with order and cleanliness).

When someone says "I'm so OCD lol I like to keep my desk organised", they're displaying something completely normal. They don't have OCD, they don't have OCPD, they just like having a tidy desk.


----------



## izovire (Aug 31, 2011)

2x2 (black body) Standard
3x3 (black body) Standard but: White, Red, Florescent Yellow-Orange-Green, and Sky Blue
4x4 - 7x7 (white body)Standard but: Black, Red, Florescent Yellow-Orange-Green, and Sky Blue
Mega - idfk as long as it's not terrible

I want to try another color scheme for white 3x3: Dark Purple, Florescent Yellow-Pink, Red, Sky Blue, Bright Green


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> OCD (A disorder of unwanted obsessive thoughts and compulsive repetitive behaviors) is not the same thing as OCPD (A personality disorder of preoccupation with order and cleanliness).
> 
> When someone says "I'm so OCD lol I like to keep my desk organised", they're displaying something completely normal. They don't have OCD, they don't have OCPD, they just like having a tidy desk.



Fine, OCPD.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Fine, OCPD.


 
Again, you don't have OCPD, you just like things being ordered.


----------



## izovire (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Every cube I own has the BOY colour scheme and has CubeSmith Half Bright (I'm like OCD or something)


 
Maybe you're color deficient like me (a little bit color blind)


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

izovire said:


> Maybe you're color deficient like me (a little bit color blind)


 
I am, Purple and Pink are grey.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 31, 2011)

My color scheme for all of my cubes is: White opposite Black, Bright Blue opposite Aqua, and Red opposite Fluorescent Yellow.

Megaminx is excluded from this of course, but I haven't solved that enough to actually develop a color scheme for it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2011)

It's pretty interesting the variety of different colour schemes people seem to have on square-1. I don't quite understand why people who do other puzzles with BOY colour scheme don't sticker the sq1 so it has their cross colour on bottom.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> It's pretty interesting the variety of different colour schemes people seem to have on square-1. I don't quite understand why people who do other puzzles with BOY colour scheme don't sticker the sq1 so it has their cross colour on bottom.


 
Probably because of convenience. If you just go to Cubesmith and buy a generic set of stickers, you're stuck with what you get. And if you just decide to use the stickers that come with the puzzle, you're really stuck with what you get. It's not as easy as putting the stickers on a different face with square-1 - the stickers have to be made with the right color scheme (mostly, at least - you can swap the matching sets of faces, of course).


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

btw half brights for everything.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 31, 2011)

for now standard for everything.....
trying to make my own 1/2 bright stickers but can't find the right color to print out..... as in can't find a good shade of yellow, orange, and green that turns out like the bright stickers when you print it from the computer


----------



## Meep (Aug 31, 2011)

3, 5-7: BOY with black replacing white, and bright blue replacing blue.
2: BOY with purple replacing orange (Came like that; Too lazy/don't care enough to change)
4: BOY (Came like that; Too lazy/don't care enough to change)


----------



## MostEd (Aug 31, 2011)

2x2: not owned
3x3: Standard colorcheme, i tried japanese, but disliked it.
4x4: standard
5-7: v cube colors
other: not have


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2011)

2x2 - BOY with black replacing white and purple replacing orange
3x3 - BOY
4x4-7x7 - BOY with black replacing white
Sq-1 - BOY with white on U
Megaminx: White on D. blue, purple, dark green, aqua, and red around white. Yellow on U. Orange, Brown, Blue, Red, Light green around yellow.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 31, 2011)

Crazy Bump for my thread lol.

Now for 3x3, I use 
White, Flourescent Orange and Yellow, Standard Green, and Light Blue


----------



## Eazoon (Feb 10, 2012)

*Color scheme*

What sticker color scheme do you use? Everybody post you preference.

I use Standard green, Bright Blue, Standard red, bright orange, white, and bright yellow.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 10, 2012)

Half-bright, RWB with opp OYG.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 10, 2012)

Half Bright


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2012)

All: Regular sticker BOY

Megaminx: Mf8


----------



## mdolszak (Feb 10, 2012)

3x3: "Izo's Favorite" sticker set (Standard with fluorescent yellow, green, and red, and sky blue).
Everything else: basically how the cube came.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 10, 2012)

3x3 : Cubesmith half-bright stickers with bright blue

The rest of the puzzles I have still have the original stickers


----------



## JasonK (Feb 10, 2012)

BOY colour scheme
2x2 and 3x3: Cubesmith halfbright + bright blue
4x4 and 5x5: Shengshou textured stickers
6x6: Z stickers
Pyraminx: Cubesmith normal with QJ colour scheme (yellow front, green left, blue right, red down)
Square-1: Cubesmith BOY - U/D yellow/white, F/B red/orange, L/R blue/green


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 10, 2012)

2x2 - Eastsheen with orange, needs replacing
3x3 - ZhanChi, need to replace the orange.
4x4 - ShengShou V3, need to replace the orange aswell
5x5 - Regular Black V-Cube
6x6 - Regular White V-Cube
7x7 - Regular Black V-Cube
Megaminx - My Own, Red, White, Blue around one corner, Yellow, Orange, Green opposite, then random colours filling the rest, gold, pink, purple, turquoise, teal and another bluey colour
Pyraminx - Red, Green, Blue, Gold... 25th Anniversary edition


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 11, 2012)

3x3 - Standard Dayan colors (standard color scheme)
4 Colored Mastermorphix - Just like Dayan Stickers, although a tiny bit brighter (un-noticable unless upon comparison) Standard color scheme, Red, Blue, Green, Yellow


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (May 31, 2016)

3x3x3: standard Pyraminx: red yellow green blue, red green blue go clockwise


----------



## RyuKagamine (Mar 15, 2017)

2x2,3x3,4x4,Square-1,and Skewb:Turquoise,Yellow,F-Orange,F-Pink,Red,Traffic Blue
3x3 With Feet,MF3RS,5x5,6x6 and 7x7:F-Green,Yellow,F-Orange,F-Pink,Red,Traffic Blue
Mega(QiYi): White on U. Green,Black,Yellow,Blue, and Red around white. Gray on D. Light green,Pink,Sky blue,Orange, and Purple around Gray.
Pyra:Turquoise,Yellow,F-Pink,F-Orange


----------

